# TruAqua/AquaTop IFS-10 Filter



## RussellTheShihTzu

TruAqua/AquaTop IFS-10 Three-Stage Internal Filter

http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-inter...er-ifs-10.html

120V / 60Hz
4.8 watt Pump Power
60 gallons per hour flow rate
Capable of handling aquariums up to 20 gallons
Dimensions: 2.75 Front Face x 2.75 Front to Back x 8.75 Top to Bottom

This is one nifty filter. It has 3-stage filtration (mechanical, biological and chemical) and includes two sponges. In addition, it pulls the water from the bottom pump up through the inserts. For those with Betta there's no need to baffle as the adjustable flow will turn down enough that the water barely trickles out of the spraybar. I haven't had a problem with my Sakura Red shrimp being sucked up; they climb all over these filters without issues. 

It fits tightly into the corner of a tank and is almost invisible with a plant in front of it. Looking at mine, I don't believe any normal-sized Betta could get between the filter and the tank wall.

For my own tanks, I turn the spraybar to the wall for additional baffling. The nice thing is you can leave the adjustment up and the water flow won't throw your Betta all over the tank. At the same time, it provides plenty of oxygenation if you have other critters in your aquarium. The best of both worlds.

The AquaTop IFS-10 is exactly 9" high from the top of the adjuster to the bottom of the filter so will fit any tank five gallons and up.

Make sure you clean the impeller every few months to insure it is not gunked up. This is a good thing to do with any filter.

If we had a rating system I would give this filter 5 out of 5 Stars.


----------

